# fall scents



## llineb (Jun 22, 2009)

i know this is early but i have been making soap for less than a year and was planning for a fall fest craft show.  what are some good fall/winter scents?  also, where can i get this pink sugar fo that everyone is talking about.
thanks!!!!!  lara


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 22, 2009)

IMHO the best Pink Sugar is from daytstar.

Pumpkin or pumpkin blends always do well in the fall, so does witches brew. Coffee or coffee chocolate blends are good in the fall as well.


----------



## llineb (Jun 22, 2009)

i never thought of coffee...and never heard of witches brew.  what does it smell like and where would i get it?
thanks again!


----------



## cindymeredith (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi there,
I get my Pink Sugar from bertsheavenscent.com.  In my opinion it's dead on (if not better) and I have worn the perfume for years. They are extremely reasonably priced and have great flat rate shipping!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a spiced pumpkin that is TDF oob from Voyageur Soap and Candle , i haven't had a chance to soap it yet.

Indian summer is supposed to be a good one .

Kitn


----------



## llineb (Jun 23, 2009)

cindymeredith said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> I get my Pink Sugar from bertsheavenscent.com.  In my opinion it's dead on (if not better) and I have worn the perfume for years. They are extremely reasonably priced and have great flat rate shipping!



ok, i am going to order this.  i have heard so much about it on this forum.  i haven't smelled the perfume....is it sweet smelling?  i love the sweeter scents but will probably try this one anyway b/c everyone loves it on this forum.
thanks!!!!!!!lara
also, any more recommendations from bertsheavenscent since i am already going to order this one and it is flat rate shipping?


----------



## llineb (Jun 23, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> I have a spiced pumpkin that is TDF oob from Voyageur Soap and Candle , i haven't had a chance to soap it yet.
> 
> Indian summer is supposed to be a good one .
> 
> Kitn


i used to buy a spiced pumkin soap at a fall fest where my mom lives.  when i couldn't go visit she would mail me some.  it's been years but i remember loving it.  i will try this also!!!!!  good memories...thanks!!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 23, 2009)

Witches Brew is available at most of the suppliers, it blends Patchouli, Cinnamon, and Cedarwood or some other similar variation.

My top seller last fall was a pumpkin coffee blend.


----------



## llineb (Jun 23, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Witches Brew is available at most of the suppliers, it blends Patchouli, Cinnamon, and Cedarwood or some other similar variation.
> 
> My top seller last fall was a pumpkin coffee blend.


did you make the blend yourself?  that sound yummy!!!!!!!


----------



## llineb (Jun 23, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> IMHO the best Pink Sugar is from daytstar.
> 
> Pumpkin or pumpkin blends always do well in the fall, so does witches brew. Coffee or coffee chocolate blends are good in the fall as well.



ok, i checked daystar and bertsheavenscent and no pink sugar fo...i wonder if it is discontinued. :0(


----------



## cindymeredith (Jun 24, 2009)

llineb said:
			
		

> Tabitha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just emailed Bert from bertsheavenscent because I JUST received 2 16oz. bottles last week from them and now it's not on their site and I am panicking! lol So...I guess we shall see if they are discontinuing it or not.


----------



## llineb (Jun 24, 2009)

cindymeredith said:
			
		

> llineb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i know right...you got me hooked and i don't even know what it smells like.  
let me know what you find out....maybe he has a few left in stock.


----------



## cindymeredith (Jun 24, 2009)

llineb said:
			
		

> cindymeredith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK...so Bert emailed me back and she was out for a few days and forgot to put it back on her site she said she was going to take care of it now!
So it should be back on there if not now, very soon...she's really prompt about things!


----------



## llineb (Jun 25, 2009)

cindymeredith said:
			
		

> llineb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohhh thank you...i can't wait to try it!!!!!  anything else you recommend from there since i am already ordering?
thanks again!


----------



## cindymeredith (Jun 25, 2009)

llineb said:
			
		

> cindymeredith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohhh thank you...i can't wait to try it!!!!!  anything else you recommend from there since i am already ordering?
thanks again![/quote:3nvsbdul]

To be honest with you, I've loved all of their scents so far. Apricot Papya is a really great one too...I've had alot of ppl. love it.  I don't think you could go wrong with any of them!


----------



## llineb (Jun 25, 2009)

cindymeredith said:
			
		

> llineb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohhh thank you...i can't wait to try it!!!!!  anything else you recommend from there since i am already ordering?
thanks again![/quote:9dyaibjl]

To be honest with you, I've loved all of their scents so far. Apricot Papya is a really great one too...I've had alot of ppl. love it.  I don't think you could go wrong with any of them![/quote:9dyaibjl]

great!!!!!...so i ordered some fall scents to try
cotton candy
spiced pear 
and a 16oz of pink sugar
i was sooo impressed with the prices and shipping costs.  thanks for the referral.  i can't wait to get them!


----------

